# Electrovibe LDR's



## zenhunter72 (Jul 12, 2021)

I have a variety of GL55 series LDR's and I'm wondering if these work good for the Electrovibe? I have 06, 16, 28, 37, 39 and 49. Also, do you try to match light/dark resistance with the 4 LDR's, sort of like the way you try to get matched FET's when building phasers? Or if the LDR's aren't tightly matched, does it make much of a difference?


----------

